# Webalizer - 2 unterschiedliche Statistiken ausgeben



## SaturdayBOY (25. Januar 2005)

Ist es möglich mit dem Webalizer 2 unterschiedliche Statistiken zu erstellen?

Die erste Statistik soll alle Zugriffe ausgeben und die zweite soll die Zugriffe aus dem internen Firmennetzwerk (Mitarbeiter etc.) verstecken (besser noch: ignorieren).


----------



## SaturdayBOY (26. Januar 2005)

Hat denn niemand 'nen Rat (entweder haben alle oder keiner das Problem ...)?


----------

